# Mystery Camera (pic heavy!!)



## JenR (May 26, 2008)

My uncle was a professional photographer from the 1940's until his death in the early 80's. My aunt has decided that it is finally time to go through his things and figure out what he had. We spent most of the day today sifting through TONS of boxes. This is our first mystery camera... Can anyone ID this for us? 





















































Sorry for so many images... I don't really know what might be important to ID this thing. There are no markings of any kind on it. Thanks for the help!


~jen


----------



## Mitica100 (May 26, 2008)

Looks like a beautiful British made camera. Can you measure the opening of the back (picture nr.7 from the top) and post it? We might have some names pending on those numbers.


----------



## JimmyO (May 26, 2008)

Looks like the new Nikon D3X



Just kidding
Beautiful camera, hopefully you can figure it out!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 26, 2008)

Here's an example of a Tailboard camera, although this is German, they look very similar:


----------



## usayit (May 27, 2008)

oooOOoooo  wow.. the quality of the wood and brass looks awsome.


----------



## Alpha (May 27, 2008)

Gorgeous. Now grab a set of waterhouse stops and some film!


----------



## JenR (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help.  I'll get the dimensions when I'm in her neighborhood again (probably next week).


----------

